# $800 Cabelas gift card for $750/obo



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

If anyone is looking to purchase a bigger item from Cabelas for Christmas this year, I'm looking to sell this gift card I traded for my binos. I won't be able to use the card this year and could use the cash now. Open to offers as well.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Sold.


----------

